
Use as few tools as possible - wkoszek
http://www.koszek.com/blog/2016/05/16/use-as-few-tools-as-possible/#.Vzn5x3Y6P3E.hackernews
======
ColCh
Yeah, now say all of this to the modern JavaScript community

